# Torre Del Mar Area



## RichardH1971 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi All,

Just wondered where the main UK expat Urbanizations are around Torre Del Mar / Velez Malaga /Torrex /Nerja. I am looking to open a retail outlet which will be targeted to the UK expats and wondered where would be best.

I feel that Torre Del Mar is best suited at this is easily accessible and will pull from all areas - thoughts?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nerja has the highest concentration of UK expats, but rent etc will be higher. Torrox Costa would be my next choice, followed by Torre del Mar/Velez Malaga, which are more Spanish in character though with sizeable expat community.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In 2018 the total foreign-born registered population of the municipality of Vélez-Málaga (which includes Torre del Mar as well as some outlying villages) was 9,851 of whom 8.6% were British - 847 in total.

https://www.foro-ciudad.com/malaga/velez-malaga/habitantes.html#Extranjeros

Nerja had more than twice that number of British-born residents, and Torrox around 1,300, so the bulk of your target market would be concentrated at the eastern end of your search area rather than the Torre del Mar end. However, as Joppa says rents are likely to be higher in Nerja.

https://www.foro-ciudad.com/malaga/nerja/habitantes.html#Extranjeros

https://www.foro-ciudad.com/malaga/torrox/habitantes.html#Extranjeros


There is a sizeable British population a bit further inland around La Vinuela, Puente de Don Manuel and Alcaucín, but there are also quite a number of established British owned businesses catering for them.


----------

